# K1 Mineral Glass



## donrikkles

...why does glycine use it? How does it compare to a sapphire crystal? I'm quite taken by the Glycine Incursore; it's a beautiful plain design and from what I hear it's a great watch. I'd like to get one. I'm concerned that it doesn't have sapphire crystal, especially for the price range its in. I'm I'm woefully ignorant of the benefits of K1 mineral glass used on the Incursore, please tell me. I'm unaware of its scratchproof/shatterproof properties.


----------



## jo.st

From my personal experience I would call K1 Mineral scratchresistant and shatterproof. It's a very good alternativ when trying to keep the costs down.

I'm under the impression that costs of sapphire crystal have fallen during the last few years. A couple of years ago there were some watch brands that made their watches with mineral glass, however nowadays very few do so. Sapphire crystal has taken over the market and ever domed sapphire is about to be standard.

In this context I think Glycine choose mineral glass when they introduced the Incursore a few years back. The new Combats and the Incursores have sapphire crystal.

Hope this answers part of your question.

/joakim


----------



## Dennis Smith

Mineral glass is a bit of a deal breaker for me.
Acrylic scratches if you look at it, far easier than mineral, but at least acrylic can be easily polished at home.
Sapphire is the best for my uses.
Mineral is my least favorite. It scratches but can't be polished. I'd have to REALLY like a watch to buy it with mineral, either something no other manufacturer comes close to making, or a vintage watch.


----------



## dibetu

There is no reason to use plain K1 today. Some of the cheaper beaters use K1 but then Sapphire coated, this is the ideal economical solution and it works wonders.


----------



## TUCKERMAN

I emailed Glycine to get a quote on replacing the mineral k1 with a sapphire crystal and they said they could do it. I have a 44mm. They quoted me $135.00 plus shipping (New York).

Tuckerman


----------



## Dennis Smith

That sounds like a good deal.
Some watches are easily interchangable between mineral and sapphire. I remember when Fortis (in their Flieger line) used to routinely upgrade to sapphire for $100 installed.


----------

